# Carousel Horse Rental Near Chicago?



## Synchronize (Jan 23, 2013)

Hi everybody. I'm working with a high school on their production of Carousel. We're putting a 20' turntable on stage for the carousel and would like to have ride-able horses as well. Anybody know where I might be able to find some for rent in the Chicago/Milwaukee area?


----------



## jayvee (Jan 23, 2013)

Maybe Zap Props in Chicago? 
Zap Props


----------



## FatherMurphy (Jan 24, 2013)

Genuine period carousel horses are now sold as antiques for thousands of dollars.... renting real ones might not be possible.

Instead, you might see if you can find a number of children's 'Wonder Horses', the plastic spring-loaded rideable toys, or some playground equipment used to use horse shapes as well.

Or, failing all of those, a plywood cutout of the different animal shapes is a possibility, although they might not be the most comfortable to sit on.


----------



## BrianWolfe (Jan 24, 2013)

what kind of a budget do you have?


----------



## Synchronize (Jan 24, 2013)

Around $1000. Looking for 8 to 12, three week rental. They don't need to be actual period specimens , just something close.


----------



## BrianWolfe (Jan 25, 2013)

That is going to be difficult. You want to spend something like $27 to $42 each per week for an item that would cost many thousands of dollars each to either find or make. Maybe painted cutouts would be best to stay in budget.
I am working on a project now to make full vacuum formed versions of carousel horses in three sizes. It might be possible to supply the vacuum formed sheets for someone else to put together, paint and decorate.
Just waiting approval on the budget. This is one of the horses we now have in fiberglass that we would make in vacuum form:


----------



## derekleffew (Jan 25, 2013)

FatherMurphy said:


> ...Instead, you might see if you can find a number of children's 'Wonder Horses', the plastic spring-loaded rideable toys, or some playground equipment used to use horse shapes as well. ...


I'll check to see if my parents still have mine from fifty years ago, up in the attic.
It was similar to this one.

I still miss it sometimes.


----------



## Synchronize (Jan 26, 2013)

I see high schools do really quality productions of Carousel quite often and I know some of them have exuberant budgets, but not all of them.


----------



## BrianWolfe (Jan 28, 2013)

Try and call these guys:
Prop rental and display rental

These guys have a HS carousel for $800:
Rodgers & Hammerstein Organization :: Costume And Set Rental Discussion


----------



## BrianWolfe (Feb 12, 2013)

Just a quick update. We did get the job. We are making two different size horses in vacuum form for a concert version of Carousel. 
The molds are made and we have the first small one taped together. This one measures just under 6' toe to tail.
We are making 5 which will be decorated and painted differently.


----------



## BrianWolfe (Feb 25, 2013)

*Vacuum formed Carousel horses*

Hi all,

I have been receiving many inquiries about carousel horses lately. We finally landed a job which allowed me to finally make vacuum formed horses in two sizes based on fiberglass sculptures we already had in stock. I took a fiberglass casting and cut it up, made molds, vacuum formed them in Kydex, assembled them on an armature, added latex decoration and painted them. We are very excited with the results. Not sure of the pricing yet. They are going to be used for a concert version of Carousel in New York.


----------



## Barbara (Nov 6, 2014)

My company It's Only Natural, Ltd manufactures reproduction carousels horses and ship worldwide. We have sold to many companies for plays and events. My email is [email protected].


----------



## Barbara (Nov 6, 2014)

Barbara said:


> My company It's Only Natural, Ltd manufactures reproduction carousels horses and ship worldwide. We have sold to many companies for plays and events. My email is [email protected].



Forgot to say the sizes are 30"-63" and range in price from $200-$1500


----------



## kicknargel (Nov 6, 2014)

Barbara, you might want to think about creating a rental inventory. These are an expensive item that lots of theatres (and probably event planners) need for short periods of time.


----------



## Barbara (Nov 6, 2014)

kicknargel said:


> Barbara, you might want to think about creating a rental inventory. These are an expensive item that lots of theatres (and probably event planners) need for short periods of time.


We did think about it when we first went into business, but we decided not to risk the damage that could happen. Most places sell the horse(s) to guests of keep them for their next event


----------

